# The world's cheapest car!



## amizdu (Oct 4, 2008)

No, it's not the Nano, that may be called the "world's cheapest car by a well-known manufacturer". But, here comes Tara Titu (and more variants) priced at Rs. 99,000. It runs on electricity, so even the running costs are low. 

But, most of it's parts are manufactured in China. And Tara International, the Indian maker is probably the least known of all automobile companies.

There are both *2 and 4* seaters for 99k.

From rediff.com


> Tara Tiny @ Rs 99K is the world's cheapest car!
> 
> 
> The Tata Nano is no longer the world's cheapest car! Jostling along with Tata Nano, this July, will be Tara Tiny and Tara Titu. These are zero emission, electric cars and cost only Rs 99,000! And they come from the Tara International stable.
> ...




Source: 
*specials.rediff.com/money/2008/mar/17tara1.htm
*www.evfuture.com/products/view/?product_id=80


Collected a few photos of it:
*picasaweb.google.com/amipoal/TaraSElectricCars



*img142.imageshack.us/img142/5402/extrightcx7.th.jpg*img142.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif


----------



## jal_desai (Oct 4, 2008)

nice...


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 4, 2008)

Cool one. Better buy than TATA Nano apart from the reliability factor. No emissions; cheap, just a bit more than a good bike. The future.


----------



## shashank_re (Oct 4, 2008)

But its a 2 seater against Nano's 4 seater!


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 4, 2008)

^^ we'll see more 2-seaters getting common as each day passes..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 4, 2008)

Well, if its electric, its got my eyes on it. I HATE old fashioned petroleum based vehicles. They are soo inefficient compared to electric vehicles.

The fact that its 2-seater is indeed upsetting. I was hoping for a cheap 4-seater electric. We already have Reva here, which can be made cheaper by some larger scale production and cuts in taxes since it has NO emissions.

What I now want is some nice cheap Electric Bike which does a decent speed of atleast 50-60. Current ones do only 25, and electric scooters do only 40-50.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 4, 2008)

Okay for guy and girlfriend lolz


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 4, 2008)

^^whats a bike for then ?


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 4, 2008)

guy and GF "COSY"


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 4, 2008)

^^you talking bout car or bike ?


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 4, 2008)

Bike


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 4, 2008)

^^Then my question gets repeated - why 2 seater car when bike exists ?


----------



## Partymonger (Oct 4, 2008)

FOr those who prefer resting their back to a seat instead of a gf..
simple na??


----------



## Hitboxx (Oct 4, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> ^^Then my question gets repeated - why 2 seater car when bike exists ?


You see any electric bikes around?


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 4, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Well, if its electric, its got my eyes on it. I HATE old fashioned petroleum based vehicles. *They are soo inefficient compared to electric vehicles.*


*www.getsmile.com/emoticons/smileys-91853/q/sadsmiley.gif 
Captain Obvious*www.getsmile.com/emoticons/smileys-91853/r/mdrbig.gif



> What I now want is some nice cheap Electric Bike which does a decent speed of atleast *50-60*. Current ones do only 25, and electric scooters do only 40-50.


what are you? 15 year old or 51?



MetalheadGautham said:


> ^^Then my question gets repeated - why 2 seater car when bike exists ?


^what'll you do in rain???*www.getsmile.com/emoticons/smileys-91853/a0/tongue2.gif

btw, there's been this shortage in "Electricity" (in chennai, dunno about other places), do you think Electric cars can compete against so called petroleum based cars in current scenario?

first go demand the govt. to give proper electricity at home, without irritating power cuts*www.getsmile.com/emoticons/smileys-91853/d/confuse.gif
then the car makers will give proper elec. car.

this new car again proves that, Indians (most) WILL BUY anything thats CHEAP, they dont care about Quality.


----------



## karnivore (Oct 4, 2008)

> ^what'll you do in rain???*www.getsmile.com/emoticons/smileys-91853/a0/tongue2.gif


...from my college days I can say this much - nothing gets hotter than a real good downpour (if u know what i mean )


----------



## confused (Oct 5, 2008)

unbelievable!!!


----------



## Pat (Oct 5, 2008)

@OP: The article in rediff is dated more than six months back. What prompted you to start a thread today ?


----------



## amizdu (Oct 5, 2008)

Did you people read the article fully? There are FOUR seaters too! 

Tara Tiny - 2seater 99k
Tara Titu - 4 seater 99k (!!!!????)

The 2 seater too will have space for more passengers, but they have no proper seats.
And 2 more costlier models too are available.

@Pat

This was the first time I came to know that such a car and car-maker existed, and I searched all over the forums and found that no one mentioned anything about it. So made a new thread for it. I guess this is much better than starting a thread just for asking some very n00bish question?


----------



## Faun (Oct 5, 2008)

Lol at Tara Titu 
hahaha...name is so indigenous

Tara Titu:
*www.autoindiaforum.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/06/tara-titu.jpg

Tara Shuttle:
*www.autoindiaforum.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/06/tara-shuttle.jpg


----------



## Lucky_star (Oct 5, 2008)

Nice initiative. Yo bikes, now Yo car...


----------



## lywyre (Oct 5, 2008)

Good for theme parks, not for daily use. Also, for tourist cities like Agra, Jaipur etc. Think about the batteries that would be installed in these vehicles. They gonna last at the most, say 1 year. Then you need to replace them which would cost you the same as much you spend in a year for petrol (alto/nano).  Also, the body does not even look like it is made of strong fibre, its looks like as it is made of cheap plastic.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Oct 5, 2008)

4 Tara Shuttle have been bought by Vandalur zoo in chennai, I think... It was announced sometime back in papers but the "private company" was not named. I recognize it from the photograph tho


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 5, 2008)

Partymonger said:


> FOr those who prefer resting their back to a seat instead of a gf..
> simple na??



You spoke my mind...the pic of Tara looks sweet...hmm


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 5, 2008)

lywyre said:


> Good for theme parks, not for daily use. Also, for tourist cities like Agra, Jaipur etc. Think about the batteries that would be installed in these vehicles. They gonna last at the most, say 1 year. Then you need to replace them which would cost you the same as much you spend in a year for petrol (alto/nano).  Also, the body does not even look like it is made of strong fibre, its looks like as it is made of cheap plastic.



True...


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 5, 2008)

Can always charge these with solar power, if your company/place of work provides the facility. Come to think of it it's a good idea.


----------



## VarDOS (Oct 5, 2008)

amipoal said:


> No, it's not the Nano, that may be called the "world's cheapest car by a well-known manufacturer". But, here comes Tara Titu (and more variants) priced at Rs. 99,000. It runs on electricity, so even the running costs are low.
> 
> But, most of it's parts are manufactured in China. And Tara International, the Indian maker is probably the least known of all automobile companies.
> 
> ...


good for poor people...


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 5, 2008)

amipoal said:


> There are both *2 and 4* seaters for 99k.



This is one thing I did not understand. How come the price is the same for both two seater and four seater??


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 5, 2008)

^^You echoed my thoughts


----------



## amizdu (Oct 5, 2008)

NucleusKore said:


> This is one thing I did not understand. How come the price is the same for both two seater and four seater??



I too had the same doubt, but that is what was given in the article.

And have a look at the rear of the 2 seater, people can sit there if they place a few cushions!


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 6, 2008)

Varad Dilip Choudhari said:
			
		

> good for poor people...


Your definition of poor is much different from the UN standards. 



			
				NucleusKore said:
			
		

> This is one thing I did not understand. How come the price is the same for both two seater and four seater??


The same way by which Macbook Air is more expensive than Dell XPS 1330


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 6, 2008)

confused said:


> unbelievable!!!




What?? The hot part?


----------



## amizdu (Oct 13, 2008)

*One more!*

Have a look at the Oreva Super.




> Oreva Super, India’s smallest electric car in the pipeline, is poised to give serious competition to the Tata Nano. Oreva Super e-car, that is manufactured by electric bike maker Ajanta Group, will be priced between Rs 85,000 - Rs 1 lakh making it the cheapest small car in India.
> 
> An Oreva Super demo-model is already on display at a Rajkot showroom. The demo car was manufactured at the company’s Samakhiyali unit in Kutch district.
> 
> ...



*Source*

So, we have lots of alternatives.


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 13, 2008)

one thing's for sure, we NEED some RECYCLING Plants soon.

with all of these plastics, we'll fce new problem

---

why dont we have recycling plant for old cars??


----------



## utsav (Oct 13, 2008)

karnivore said:


> ...from my college days I can say this much - nothing gets hotter than a real good downpour (if u know what i mean )



+1 at dis


----------

